# Let’s see them reels!!



## Featherbrain

Let’s see some fly reel collections!


----------



## AZ_squid

3 of too many. Haha


----------



## MikeChamp12

not a collection but a start to one. Have it on a Sage Maverick 7wt. Love it


----------



## ShaggyPalm




----------



## [email protected]

This is the group that I brought to the Seychelles.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CN-kwPtBKm7/


----------



## MikeChamp12

[email protected] said:


> This is the group that I brought to the Seychelles.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CN-kwPtBKm7/


I really like that 12 weight. What is it?


----------



## Featherbrain

Love that blue NV-G! Who am I kidding? I love them all!


----------



## Drifter




----------



## flysalt060

Yea, the Bauers look rough, they have been fished for between 25 to 30 years. A couple of the Everglades have a little rash. The black frame, gold spool is my first and probably 28 years old.


----------



## barbosa




----------



## Featherbrain

My start down the rabbit hole.


----------



## flysalt060

It’s a deep hole to go down. 4 Everglades,2 for 8 wt and 2 for 9 wt. Floaters , sinkers and intermediate. Salt and sodium free striper.


----------



## [email protected]

MikeChamp12 said:


> I really like that 12 weight. What is it?


It’s a gen 2 Hatch 12+. It’s a beast of a reel.


----------



## FlyBy

Can you spot the Nautilus in the Tibor woodpile?


----------



## crboggs

View media item 1999
Plenty of Everglades and Gulfstreams out there...but I prefer this little beauty...


----------



## Kingfisher67

I drank the kool aid, and liked it LOL


----------



## Featherbrain

Man those are some slick looking Orvis reels!!


----------



## TF21

Before a glades trip


----------



## MatthewJ




----------



## DBStoots




----------



## Snookicide

DBStoots said:


> View attachment 189379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189380


Just once I’d like to say, hey look at how awesome my home office, fly tying area is. 🤣


----------



## FlyBy

You have to be current on your tetanus shot to go into mine.


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## Featherbrain

^^^^ WOW 🤩 JUST WOW!! Very awesome stuff!


----------



## Flyboy

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 189423
> 
> View attachment 189424


Is that green pacific spool 2, looks just like one I almost bought


----------



## Backcountry 16

Still a few not pictured.


----------



## dux20

A few of my favorites.


----------



## Jred

Variety is the spice of life


----------



## mro

Above is some of the best porn I've ever seen


----------



## Gator Trout




----------



## barbosa

Gator Trout said:


> View attachment 189506


Now that’s quite a collection.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Imptessive collection @Gator Trout! I'm a Tibor fan myself. Been trying to add one or two Tailwaters to my collection, but no such luck yet.


----------



## Gator Trout

Sean-NOLA said:


> Imptessive collection @Gator Trout! I'm a Tibor fan myself. Been trying to add one or two Tailwaters to my collection, but no such luck yet.
> Thanks @Sean-NOLA - the Tibor Light are great reels but are getting hard to find. I’ve been looking for a red Tailwater and Backcountry to match the red Spring Creek but no luck


----------



## EFraz

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 189423
> 
> View attachment 189424


👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## connecd0

some of everything. Good stuff and not so good stuff. All of them work!


----------



## Calusa

a couple taking a break~


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Sean-NOLA said:


> Imptessive collection @Gator Trout! I'm a Tibor fan myself. Been trying to add one or two Tailwaters to my collection, but no such luck yet.


Sent you a PM, don't have one for sale personally, but I just saw one listed on another forum


----------



## C Brueckner




----------



## Finn Maccumhail

We just moved and had our old house listed so all my gear (along with guns, etc) is at my parent's house because I didn't want it in the old house when we were showing it to potential buyers. Settling into the new house and unpacking. Once I get my study set up I'll post my quiver.


----------



## texasag07

I think this original poster is an imposter and is one of our wives attempting to see how many reels we actually have vs how many have been admitted to.

You won’t trick me today satan. 


😆


----------



## Featherbrain

Nope. Just trying to prove to mine I need more reels 😉


----------



## MMelville

crboggs said:


> View media item 1999
> Plenty of Everglades and Gulfstreams out there...but I prefer this little beauty...


Love those Freestones! I wish that I never sold the ones I had.


----------



## MMelville

flysalt060 said:


> Yea, the Bauers look rough, they have been fished for between 25 to 30 years. A couple of the Everglades have a little rash. The black frame, gold spool is my first and probably 28 years old.
> View attachment 189250


Great collection


----------



## Sean-NOLA

My gold Tibor Lights.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Y’all are making me jealous.


----------



## EFraz

Sean-NOLA said:


> My gold Tibor Lights.


WOW!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> My gold Tibor Lights.


I see you found your Tailwater you were missing well done.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Backcountry 16 said:


> I see you found your Tailwater you were missing well done.


Thanks! Fellow microskiffer @Alexander Wilcox pointed me in the right direction, gave me a lead on this one. 🎅 showed up a little early for me this year!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> Thanks! Fellow microskiffer @Alexander Wilcox pointed me in the right direction, gave me a lead on this one. 🎅 showed up a little early for me this year!


I'm on the lookout for a Spring Creek if you come across one I couldn't bring myself to trade one of my Tailwaters for one .


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm on the lookout for a Spring Creek if you come across one I couldn't bring myself to trade one of my Tailwaters for one .


I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled.


Thanks buddy pm me if you come across anything.


----------



## Tailer

Need one more Gulfstream with a standard spool and I'll be done.


----------



## EFraz

Tailer said:


> Need one more Gulfstream with a standard spool and I'll be done.
> 
> View attachment 190733


2 Pacific's
2 Gulfstreams
1 Riptide
3 Everglades 
2 Freestones
Right?


----------



## Tailer

EFraz said:


> 2 Pacific's
> 2 Gulfstreams
> 1 Riptide
> 3 Everglades
> 2 Freestones
> Right?


Bottom two are Backcountry Wides.


----------



## MMelville

Tailer said:


> Need one more Gulfstream with a standard spool and I'll be done.
> 
> View attachment 190733


That's a nice collection.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

My Tibor collection!


----------



## Lostmen97

Wanting to trade that blue spring creek for a black one. And also looking for a gold tailwater.


----------



## TXFrenchman

It’s a sickness 😂


----------



## Sean-NOLA

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 191327
> 
> It’s a sickness 😂


Very nice! How do you like the new Backcountry?


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Sean-NOLA said:


> Very nice! How do you like the new Backcountry?


i personally love mine


----------



## TXFrenchman

Sean-NOLA said:


> Very nice! How do you like the new Backcountry?


Absolutely love it. It’s a perfect 7wt reel


----------



## Featherbrain

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 191327
> 
> It’s a sickness 😂


That billy pate redfish 🤤


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## Mallard1100




----------



## btpeck14

It's a start....


----------



## Sean-NOLA

btpeck14 said:


> View attachment 191624
> 
> 
> It's a start....


It's very nice! How do you like the Hatch compared to the Tibor?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just picked up














another Tailwater my 3rd now I was looking for a spring creek and this showed up I am.just gonna put it on my 4 weight instead of a spring creek


----------



## Tankerfly

Here are mine. A few notes:
-Gulfstream was a wedding present from my wife. We lived in NC and had dreams of offshore flyfishing. Didn't use as much as I'd like, but have it for someday!
-Pate is paired with an RPLXi 8wt and has been going strong for over 20yrs with the scars to show it from jetty falls, beach fishing, kayak fishing, and the occasional boat ride. My favorite of the bunch and after a number of other reels, makes me want more DD RH Pates!
-Abel is new to me late summer. Not much action yet, but I'm pretty excited about it.
-Winston Perfect with a Winston 5wt LT. Another 20+yr combo and can't imagine a better all around trout rod.
-Kusse Mills raised pillar with Kusse quadrate rod. Waiting to fish it on my childhood waters with dad.
-Bacon reel (not my favorite, but works) with a rod my dad built. 
-Found the CFO streamside in parking lot run over. New reel foot and in business. Pairs with a 3/4wt PM10.


----------



## Todd

Here’s my herd. The Billy Pates are a tarpon and a bonefish.


----------



## AZFJ60

I literally have a spreadsheet for keeping track of rods and reels, including a tab for vintage/collectible stuff. No way I could fit them all in one picture, but here's a fun one of my Sage Trout Spey:


----------



## VASKIFF




----------



## SC on the FLY

New old stock


----------



## ikankecil

.............


----------



## CallumH345

here’s my small and cheap collection. 12wt and 8wt behemoth, 8wt Clearwater iv.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

My granddads old circa 1940’s ocean city automatic. Still had a silk line on it when he gave it to me.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Holy sheeeeeeit those Charltons!


----------



## Crc

I had to play….anyone know the upper right ?


----------



## Featherbrain

Crc said:


> I had to play….anyone know the upper right ?
> View attachment 196719


Old Florida.


----------



## Crc

Yup. A 44


----------



## mro

Ii just got a new reel pouch, does that count


----------



## TXFrenchman

This thread has inspired yet another hobby… I started on a project to display reels. I couldn’t really find anything existing that met the needs so I completed some half-ass sketches and started experimenting with different spacings and design. The finished product still needs some sanding/gluing/painting but getting closer to completion.

How it started:








How it’s going:









Confirming spacing:


----------



## Oldsenilegoat

texasag07 said:


> I think this original poster is an imposter and is one of our wives attempting to see how many reels we actually have vs how many have been admitted to.
> 
> You won’t trick me today satan.
> 
> 
> 😆


My thought exactly. "Honey, I have had that [new] reel for years, bought it second hand cheap at a garage sale....."


----------



## Oldsenilegoat

Here is about 1/2 of them.


----------



## mro

this whole thread is all about reel porn


----------



## FlyBy

TXFrenchman said:


> This thread has inspired yet another hobby… I started on a project to display reels. I couldn’t really find anything existing that met the needs so I completed some half-ass sketches and started experimenting with different spacings and design. The finished product still needs some sanding/gluing/painting but getting closer to completion.
> 
> How it started:
> View attachment 197358
> 
> How it’s going:
> View attachment 197359
> 
> 
> Confirming spacing:
> View attachment 197360


What's up with that empty spot? Definitely needs a reel. Definitely.


----------



## TXFrenchman

FlyBy said:


> What's up with that empty spot? Definitely needs a reel. Definitely.


Don’t disagree with you a bit! I have one coming just for that spot.


----------



## mro

just noticed none of you guys have any Medalist's?


----------



## FlyBy

mro said:


> just noticed none of you guys have any Medalist's?



I do.


----------



## Oldsenilegoat

TXFrenchman said:


> Don’t disagree with you a bit! I have one coming just for that spot.


What will it be?


----------



## TXFrenchman

Oldsenilegoat said:


> What will it be?


I have a Kapusta 375 in the works. My goal is to get this rack finished and hung before it arrives.


----------



## Oldsenilegoat

Looks like you are pretty much done. Nice job.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Oldsenilegoat said:


> Looks like you are pretty much done. Nice job.


Very close, I messed up and waited until the end to work out how to hang it . Shouldn’t be too big an issue.


----------



## T Bone




----------



## Oldsenilegoat

seems like you have a theme going there. Nice set!!


----------



## Gatorbig

Did someone say medalist?








A few of them still get used.


----------



## Gatorbig

Couple orvis madisons in there and a old meek 55 someone machined some porting into.


----------



## SilverKing

TXFrenchman said:


> I have a Kapusta 375 in the works. My goal is to get this rack finished and hung before it arrives.


Tell me more about this Kapusta


----------



## Gatorbig

Ditto on the kapusta. They are purdy. We need details.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Gatorbig said:


> Ditto on the kapusta. They are purdy. We need details.


I just recently picked porting and it’s being machined. The 375 is a 3.75” diameter. Once it’s machined, I’ll pick color and then I assume it will be headed to Texas shortly thereafter.


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## SISW

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 189142
> 
> 3 of too many. Haha


Can't have too many!


----------



## mfdevin

Picked up my first Tibor today. I am sure I will end up with 100 more, lol


----------



## TXFrenchman

The Kapusta 375 has arrived! Very very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## FlyBy

Sweet!


----------



## Gatorbig

That thing is sweet! Click on in and out? Sound good?


----------



## Tripletail

Wow, never seen one in person but it sure looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## ElLobo

Never heard of Kapusta Reels, just checked their website. Good lord those things are beautiful!


----------



## scrapiron

Just picked up the SDS this week.


----------



## Flyboy

Close out deal that i couldn’t pass up


----------



## ElLobo

The daily drivers


----------



## Featherbrain

ElLobo said:


> The daily drivers
> 
> View attachment 201195


🔥🤙🏼


----------



## Maliberti




----------



## jay.bush1434

Here are the ones that stay rigged up. Few more in boxes along with the freshwater stuff. I have a thing for Abel and Ross reels on Sage rods.


----------



## Oncorhynchus

So many beautiful reels, so little time...


----------



## TXFrenchman

Finally fished and hung up


----------



## ikankecil

TXFrenchman said:


> The Kapusta 375 has arrived! Very very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 201014
> 
> View attachment 201015
> 
> View attachment 201016


Wow! that's really very nice!!


----------



## Connor Malark

Maintenance day


----------



## Newman

Connor Malark said:


> Maintenance day


The one with ScottyD’s Shop/Tournament is awesome!!!


----------



## Connor Malark

Newman said:


> The one with ScottyD’s Shop/Tournament is awesome!!!


The one fly was a great tournament!


----------



## Thorsten G

Connor Malark said:


> Maintenance day


Wow that violet backcountry is nice!


----------



## Cougar Zeke




----------



## birdyshooter

I have a discontinued Orvis addition.


----------



## Flyguy88

Tankerfly said:


> Here are mine. A few notes:
> -Gulfstream was a wedding present from my wife. We lived in NC and had dreams of offshore flyfishing. Didn't use as much as I'd like, but have it for someday!
> -Pate is paired with an RPLXi 8wt and has been going strong for over 20yrs with the scars to show it from jetty falls, beach fishing, kayak fishing, and the occasional boat ride. My favorite of the bunch and after a number of other reels, makes me want more DD RH Pates!
> -Abel is new to me late summer. Not much action yet, but I'm pretty excited about it.
> -Winston Perfect with a Winston 5wt LT. Another 20+yr combo and can't imagine a better all around trout rod.
> -Kusse Mills raised pillar with Kusse quadrate rod. Waiting to fish it on my childhood waters with dad.
> -Bacon reel (not my favorite, but works) with a rod my dad built.
> -Found the CFO streamside in parking lot run over. New reel foot and in business. Pairs with a 3/4wt PM10.


Love that Redfish finish!


----------



## Flyguy88

ikankecil said:


> Charlton -
> View attachment 195994
> 
> 
> Hatch -
> View attachment 195995
> 
> 
> Galvan -
> View attachment 195996
> 
> 
> Abel (Orvis) -
> View attachment 195997


I have never seen so many Charltons. Damn!!!


----------



## Flyguy88

scrapiron said:


> Just picked up the SDS this week.
> 
> View attachment 201135


We need more Abels in this thread.


----------



## eeu

I think I have become addicted to Tibor's


----------



## eeu

Here are three new reels form this year


----------



## TXFrenchman

eeu said:


> I think I have become addicted to Tibor's


The struggle is reel!


----------



## richarde206

ShaggyPalm said:


> View attachment 189163


How is that Redington Rise working out for you and how is it holding up in salt? I have one of those in the 5/6 size, for freshwater, and I like many things about it I've been thinking about getting one in a larger size. The one thing I don't like about my 5/6 is it basically has no 'click out' sound. It's there, but so muted, it's pretty much silent.


----------



## richarde206

birdyshooter said:


> I have a discontinued Orvis addition.
> View attachment 204434


How are th


TXFrenchman said:


> Finally fished and hung up
> View attachment 201635


Love those old Sage D reels! Do you still use yours? And, I see you have an older Ross Momentum? I have one of those and it arguably has the best sounding click outgo of any of my reels, and that includes Abel, Tibor, Orvis, Lamson, et al. I have a Momentum LT 5 that also has a good outgo sound, but still not like the Momentum 6.


----------



## richarde206

TXFrenchman said:


> The struggle is reel!


Really reel!


----------



## birdyshooter

richarde206 said:


> How are th
> 
> 
> Love those old Sage D reels! Do you still use yours? And, I see you have an older Ross Momentum? I have one of those and it arguably has the best sounding click outgo of any of my reels, and that includes Abel, Tibor, Orvis, Lamson, et al. I have a Momentum LT 5 that also has a good outgo sound, but still not like the Momentum 6.


????


----------



## ShaggyPalm

richarde206 said:


> How is that Redington Rise working out for you and how is it holding up in salt? I have one of those in the 5/6 size, for freshwater, and I like many things about it I've been thinking about getting one in a larger size. The one thing I don't like about my 5/6 is it basically has no 'click out' sound. It's there, but so muted, it's pretty much silent.


Mine is also a 5/6. I had it on my 6wt but have since switched it to a 5wt that is primarily used for bass in freshwater, so I only used it in the salt twice. I think it would hold up fine in the salt as long as it was rinsed off. I like that reel a lot though and have also thought about getting a bigger one.


----------



## TXFrenchman

richarde206 said:


> How are th
> 
> 
> Love those old Sage D reels! Do you still use yours? And, I see you have an older Ross Momentum? I have one of those and it arguably has the best sounding click outgo of any of my reels, and that includes Abel, Tibor, Orvis, Lamson, et al. I have a Momentum LT 5 that also has a good outgo sound, but still not like the Momentum 6.


I do still use the old Sages! There are still a few of the Made in USA D series out there and are super solid. No Ross’ in there tho


----------



## Sbass70

Do you all feel the colored reels show more wear than the nickel or clear finishes? I've always wanted to try something with a bit more pop but Im pretty OCD so Ive always stuck to the clear finishes.


----------



## Barbless Bob

Collection of Able reels that I don't use much anymore, but the 3N (in the middle) is my favorite of all reels I've ever used. The Abels pictured were mostly used in the Florida Keys and Bahamas in the late 1980s and 90s. Lots of great memories with them. Nowadays, I mostly use the original versions of the Orvis Hydros reels as well as Cheeky Limitless reels. I like them because they require very little maintenance, their drags are adequate, and I'm not targeting really big fish anymore.


----------



## Flyguy88

Barbless Bob said:


> Collection of Able reels that I don't use much anymore, but the 3N (in the middle) is my favorite of all reels I've ever used. The Abels pictured were mostly used in the Florida Keys and Bahamas in the late 1980s and 90s. Lots of great memories with them. Nowadays, I mostly use the original versions of the Orvis Hydros reels as well as Cheeky Limitless reels. I like them because they require very little maintenance, their drags are adequate, and I'm not targeting really big fish anymore.
> View attachment 205722


Nice collection of Abels right there.


----------



## TylerCHS




----------



## Barbless Bob

mro said:


> just noticed none of you guys have any Medalist's?


Had 5 and only 2 or 3 are left somewhere buried deep in a closet chuck full of old ff stuff. Two of the 5 Medalists blew apart on fish (a big Lake Ontario brown trout another on a very large barracuda behind the Golden Grouper, Grassy Key). In both cases, springs and screws exploded into the air while I tried to keep hold of the rod. 😀 It was after that barracuda that I decided to upgrade to Shakespeare, then to Scientific Anglers Systems reels. Never had another reel blow up, but a few times the Systems reels would actually smoke on long hard runs. Great memories.


----------



## The Fin

Featherbrain said:


> Let’s see some fly reel collections!


Hatch Iconic -Jolly Roger limited edition! Like trying to find a unicorn! Not mine, yet!


----------



## Thorsten G

heres part of the rabbit hole I have went down


----------



## Thorsten G

And the rest of them


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

The Fin said:


> Hatch Iconic -Jolly Roger limited edition! Like trying to find a unicorn! Not mine, yet!
> View attachment 206195


do you know how many they made?


----------



## Newman

Thorsten G said:


> View attachment 206238
> 
> And the rest of them


Very nice!!

Did you just grab those Spool2s off EBay???


----------



## Thorsten G

thanks no I’ve had them for a little while, got them with the reel


----------



## The Fin

Alexander Wilcox said:


> do you know how many they made?


No, I’ll check with the shop manager and get back to you!


----------



## Surffshr

Thorsten G said:


> View attachment 206237
> 
> heres part of the rabbit hole I have went down


That Super 7/8 tho…killed my when they discontinued those.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Thorsten G

Surffshr said:


> That Super 7/8 tho…killed my when they discontinued those.


Can’t believe they turned something nice into what it is now, terrible


----------



## Surffshr

Yep. Caught me by surprise as that reel was my ask for my 50th from my wife. The replacement won’t live at my house (but all old supers are welcome!).


----------



## Tankerfly

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 206267


I've got your twin


----------



## richarde206

Barbless Bob said:


> Collection of Able reels that I don't use much anymore, but the 3N (in the middle) is my favorite of all reels I've ever used. The Abels pictured were mostly used in the Florida Keys and Bahamas in the late 1980s and 90s. Lots of great memories with them. Nowadays, I mostly use the original versions of the Orvis Hydros reels as well as Cheeky Limitless reels. I like them because they require very little maintenance, their drags are adequate, and I'm not targeting really big fish anymore.
> View attachment 205722


Nice! I'm guessing by the vintage of your Abels that none have the outgoing click; do you ever miss or wish they had an outgoing click? And, it's interesting the 6N is your favorite, as I always liked it's diameter but wished it were a wee bit wider for a little more capacity; on what weight rod did you or do you use your 6N? Thanks!


----------



## richarde206

Barbless Bob said:


> Had 5 and only 2 or 3 are left somewhere buried deep in a closet chuck full of old ff stuff. Two of the 5 Medalists blew apart on fish (a big Lake Ontario brown trout another on a very large barracuda behind the Golden Grouper, Grassy Key). In both cases, springs and screws exploded into the air while I tried to keep hold of the rod. 😀 It was after that barracuda that I decided to upgrade to Shakespeare, then to Scientific Anglers Systems reels. Never had another reel blow up, but a few times the Systems reels would actually smoke on long hard runs. Great memories.


How you liking that Hardy? I had a Hardy DD a few years ago; the reel design was beautiful and, to me, perfect proportions, but my particular reel had a sticky drag at startup, and the reel was moved out of my inventory. I see a lot of Hardy reels around, so perhaps I had a bad one...


----------



## Maliberti

Thorsten G said:


> Can’t believe they turned something nice into what it is now, terrible


I don't have any experience with the older Abels but have several of the new (now discontinued Super series).
Out of curiosity, why is it terrible, I thought the only change they made was the drag knob is now universal and does not have the exposed screw, otherwise the performance seems to be the same according to Abel.


----------



## Surffshr

I think it is more going from the Super Series to the Rove…at least that’s what I’d say is terrible.


----------



## Maliberti

Ok,

I have not seen the Rove but I heard its heavy.

Thank you.


----------



## Barbless Bob

richarde206 said:


> Nice! I'm guessing by the vintage of your Abels that none have the outgoing click; do you ever miss or wish they had an outgoing click? And, it's interesting the 6N is your favorite, as I always liked it's diameter but wished it were a wee bit wider for a little more capacity; on what weight rod did you or do you use your 6N? Thanks!


Thanks for the feedback. The model I like the best is the 3N (pictured in the middle). I sort of agree with you that just a bit wider would be perfect (that's why I have 2 wider model 3s as well), but I never experienced a situation with running fish where that was a problem with the 3N. I used the 3N mostly with 7 and 8 wgt lines (depending on wind conditions). A handful of times I came very close to running out of backing, but I always fish with experienced guides who have excellent control of the boat. Your point about silent operation is insightful, because I think it is most useful as an audible indicator to the guide that the fish is still taking line...but, as for me, clicking sounds or silence really don't matter much. In fact, one of the reasons why I like the 3N is that it makes me concentrate more on how to play the hooked fish when I know I have limited backing. Finally, one of my Abel 3's (regular size, not the N) does have an outgoing clicker, and I would always use my regular 3s if I were targeting fish where the limited backing capacity of the 3N might be a problem.


----------



## Flyguy88

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 206267


Love the redfish finish!


----------



## Flyguy88

Tankerfly said:


> I've got your twin
> View attachment 206305


I love this redfish finish! If it ever needs a new owner....


----------



## Brandon Alexander

Alexander Wilcox said:


> do you know how many they made?


50


----------



## Flyboy

Brandon Alexander said:


> 50


I regret not buying one when I had the chance


----------



## The Fin

Alexander Wilcox said:


> do you know how many they made?


My manager thought that that it was a limited run of 100!


----------



## sjestok

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 206267


That moss green Back Country CL makes me feel something... Wish Tibor still made reels in the moss green, so clean.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## fatman

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 208182


I'm a fan of the Old Florida reels, they are my primary backups to my Tibors. Picked up a quite a few over the years for a song....


----------



## BrownDog

Neither rare nor monetarily valuable but lots of sentimental value on this one (and the rod).


----------



## Kingfisher67

.


----------



## rspehL




----------



## Surffshr

River Time!


----------



## mfdevin

picked up this lp5 today, reel is in amazing condition, it’s only been fished a handful of times over the course of its life. Came with a 12wt slime line. Excited to play with some fish with this guy soon


----------



## Featherbrain

Surffshr said:


> River Time!
> View attachment 209718


So much awesomeness in one photo 🤙🏼


----------



## flyfishingod




----------



## Charles Hadley

New toy


----------



## Flyguy88

Charles Hadley said:


> New toy
> View attachment 212382


Nice toy Charles. Shoot me some photos when you land some fish. 😀


----------



## mfdevin

picked up a nautilus to use with the the sage smallmouth rod, excited about this one. Wulff BTT going on this evening when I get home.


----------



## flyfishingod

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 212981
> 
> View attachment 212980
> 
> picked up a nautilus to use with the the sage smallmouth rod, excited about this one. Wulff BTT going on this evening when I get home.


You won't be disappointed. I like this reel so much I ended up with 3 of them!


----------



## Firefly1934

Tibor Everglades with spare spool on Hardy Zephrus sows 8 wt. and Tibor Gulfstream on Scott Meridian 11 wt. and Nautilus ccfx2 on Scott Meridian 7 wt. and Nautilus xl on Scott Meridian 6 wt. and Hardy Zephrus sws 6 wt. with Larson Litespeed backup/loaner


----------



## Joe52

So many good reels!


----------



## fly_fyn

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 210729
> 
> 
> 
> picked up this lp5 today, reel is in amazing condition, it’s only been fished a handful of times over the course of its life. Came with a 12wt slime line. Excited to play with some fish with this guy soon


Whats the "slime line"? I had an old Gulfstream that came with a similar looking stiff flyline that had a non-clear core in it. Cast wonderfully and i'm thinking it may be the same fly line mfg. Do they still make it?


----------



## mfdevin

fly_fyn said:


> Whats the "slime line"? I had an old Gulfstream that came with a similar looking stiff flyline that had a non-clear core in it. Cast wonderfully and i'm thinking it may be the same fly line mfg. Do they still make it?


so, this was long before my time, but it’s my understanding “slime lines” were slang for clear intermediates. The gentleman I bought it from said it was a 3m 12wt line I believe, but from looking at photos on the internet it looks more in appearance more like the original airflo ridge clear, whatever it is, it casts like a dream on the epic bandit 10wt, bought a grand slam line for it and haven’t had the heart to take off the mystery slime 😵‍💫


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> whatever it is, it casts like a dream on the epic bandit 10wt, bought a grand slam line for it and haven’t had the heart to take off the mystery slime 😵‍💫


Don’t do it!!


----------



## EasternGlow

Just got this little Billy pate trout in the mail today! Excited to build out a little 5 wt.


----------



## TXFrenchman

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 212981
> 
> View attachment 212980
> 
> picked up a nautilus to use with the the sage smallmouth rod, excited about this one. Wulff BTT going on this evening when I get home.











Sage Smallmouth is such a great redfish stick. Wouldn’t mind finding a Bluegill one of these days.


----------



## sjestok

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 216723
> 
> Sage Smallmouth is such a great redfish stick. Wouldn’t mind finding a Bluegill one of these days.


Now THAT'S an exquisite color combo you have made there... 🤤


----------



## mfdevin

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 216723
> 
> Sage Smallmouth is such a great redfish stick. Wouldn’t mind finding a Bluegill one of these days.


A fella I know fishes the bluegill with a crimson red backcountry CL, and it looks great, I imagine it fishes well too. Love my smallmouth, I’ve been having a blast with it. Caught a redfish around 30” a few weekends ago fishing it, was plenty of rod for that fish. That tibor looks dang good on there, but I’m happy with my nautilus so far, and that spool cap ties in well with the reel seat and wraps.


----------



## Snookicide

fly_fyn said:


> Whats the "slime line"? I had an old Gulfstream that came with a similar looking stiff flyline that had a non-clear core in it. Cast wonderfully and i'm thinking it may be the same fly line mfg. Do they still make it?


The “slime lines” were popular in the early to mid 90’s with beach tarpon chasers on the West coast of Florida. The one I have, in 12wt was a mono core, clear, sinking line with a slow sink rate and was/is very slick, hence the name “slime line.” Now those old slow sinking lines are typically classified as an intermediate rather than a sinking line. Do not take the coating off of it as it will likely ruin the line.


----------



## mfdevin

Snookicide said:


> The “slime lines” were popular in the early to mid 90’s with beach tarpon chasers on the West coast of Florida. The one I have, in 12wt was a mono core, clear, sinking line with a slow sink rate and was/is very slick, hence the name “slime line.” Now those old slow sinking lines are typically classified as an intermediate rather than a sinking line. Do not take the coating off of it as it will likely ruin the line.


Sounds exactly like what I have on my reel, I love it


----------



## Sagebass




----------



## ikankecil




----------



## ikankecil

Some hatch reels with a couple of bugs airborne -


----------



## Flyguy88

ikankecil said:


> Some hatch reels with a couple of bugs airborne -
> 
> View attachment 217931


This is such a cool shot. Where was it taken at?


----------



## Charles Hadley




----------



## MOfishbyfly

Charles Hadley said:


> View attachment 218632


Great looking reel! 
How do you like it and is the incoming click as loud as some people say? I think the original version was silent outgoing but a loud click incoming. I haven't handled one in person yet.


----------



## golfnfish

My Bauers and Einarssons


----------



## groundpounder

This was the first real that I built for myself. I’m a machinist by trade.









And the other side.


----------



## Charles Hadley

MOfishbyfly said:


> Great looking reel!
> How do you like it and is the incoming click as loud as some people say? I think the original version was silent outgoing but a loud click incoming. I haven't handled one in person yet.


So far I like both the sl5 and sl6 I have 
Well built 
It’s a little loud but not overbearing


----------



## Flyguy88

groundpounder said:


> This was the first real that I built for myself. I’m a machinist by trade.
> View attachment 218664
> 
> 
> And the other side.
> 
> View attachment 218665


Impressive. That's a beautiful reel. I'd love to see some photos of the internals.


----------



## groundpounder

Flyguy88 said:


> Impressive. That's a beautiful reel. I'd love to see some photos of the internals.


Thanks!
I don't have any pics of the internals at the moment. But not many internal parts. I machined the gear you see onto the side of the spool so its all one piece with the spool. And I machined a pocket into the inside of the brass side plate to hold a nylon plastic teardrop shaped strip for the click pawl. the nylon strip sandwiches in the brass and against the foot to lock it in place.


----------



## richarde206

Barbless Bob said:


> Collection of Able reels that I don't use much anymore, but the 3N (in the middle) is my favorite of all reels I've ever used. The Abels pictured were mostly used in the Florida Keys and Bahamas in the late 1980s and 90s. Lots of great memories with them. Nowadays, I mostly use the original versions of the Orvis Hydros reels as well as Cheeky Limitless reels. I like them because they require very little maintenance, their drags are adequate, and I'm not targeting really big fish anymore.
> View attachment 205722


What caused the 3N to be your favorite? I'm guessing these reels are all silent on the outgo (no click)....


----------



## Terry

Nothing fancy but this picture was recently taken while I was on first trip out west. Such a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Flyguy88

groundpounder said:


> Thanks!
> I don't have any pics of the internals at the moment. But not many internal parts. I machined the gear you see onto the side of the spool so its all one piece with the spool. And I machined a pocket into the inside of the brass side plate to hold a nylon plastic teardrop shaped strip for the click pawl. the nylon strip sandwiches in the brass and against the foot to lock it in place.


Sounds like a great design to me. I wish I had the skills to machine my own reel. I’d love to see some photos of fish with that reel. You can shoot me a pm anytime, so that I’m not blowing up this thread. 😂


----------



## groundpounder

Another click pawl reel that I built.


----------



## Charles Hadley

I want to be your friend


----------



## Flyguy88

That one is a beauty. The machining on the face of the frame is impressive!


----------



## Barbless Bob

richarde206 said:


> What caused the 3N to be your favorite? I'm guessing these reels are all silent on the outgo (no click)....


Yes, no click either way. I liked the 3N mostly because of its dependable, smooth drag and "intimate feel" in the hand when fighting bonefish. It was like a feeling you might get driving an old MG sports car along curving mountain roads. The 3N couldn't hold much backing, so it forced you to really pay attention when a big bonefish started a long run. A few bones took me right to the end of the backing, but I managed to recover line and land them. The 3N loaded with SA Bonefish Taper line balanced perfectly on my 7 wgt. 4-piece Loomis IMX rod. However, no-audible-click was a drawback, not so much for me, but for my guides who couldn't hear whether or not a fish was still running hard.


----------



## EFraz

My Tibor collection.


----------



## Fergal

Charles Hadley said:


> View attachment 218632


Charles - how do you like the Shilton?


----------



## Flyguy88

Here’s a few of the ones that I am going to be listing. Lol. I think I’ve got a bit of an addiction. Shoot me a pm if anything tickles your fancy.


----------



## sjestok

My brand new Seigler SF


----------



## Fergal

sjestok said:


> My brand new Seigler SF
> View attachment 221398
> 
> View attachment 221397


Nice reel!


----------



## Tankerfly

@sjestok looks awesome! Good luck with the box challenge!


----------



## richarde206

Terry said:


> Nothing fancy but this picture was recently taken while I was on first trip out west. Such a beautiful part of the country.
> View attachment 218831
> 
> 
> Some good Halloween colors on that reel (think pumpkin colors...)


----------



## sjestok

@Fergal @Tankerfly appreciate it! Love it so far. Took it out today for the first time, but didn't get to test the drag. Only small fries today.


----------



## finbully

New for the quiver. Abel Vaya 7/8 Flats Fade. Loaded with 130 yards PowerPro Super 8 Slick V2 High Vis Aqua Green backing, and Rio Bonefish Quick Shooter WF7F. Rod is Winston Air Salt 9’ 7wt. I’ll be swinging it in a couple of weeks around Homosassa.


----------



## Babrames

Tibor Everglades on a sage maverick


----------



## richarde206

Barbless Bob said:


> Yes, no click either way. I liked the 3N mostly because of its dependable, smooth drag and "intimate feel" in the hand when fighting bonefish. It was like a feeling you might get driving an old MG sports car along curving mountain roads. The 3N couldn't hold much backing, so it forced you to really pay attention when a big bonefish started a long run. A few bones took me right to the end of the backing, but I managed to recover line and land them. The 3N loaded with SA Bonefish Taper line balanced perfectly on my 7 wgt. 4-piece Loomis IMX rod. However, no-audible-click was a drawback, not so much for me, but for my guides who couldn't hear whether or not a fish was still running hard.


Thanks! There has to be a click on the retrieve; that's the design of the Abel drag escapement system, a pawl (or two, in later designs) engages the gear teeth, so there is at least a click incoming. I have a Super 6 with an additional spool, the 3N, and I relate to many of your comments. I wish the spool were a wee bit wider to allow for more backing capacity. I haven't seen an Abel Super 7 but, by the numbers, it seems like it's the answer to the Super 6 shortcomings.

The Abel Super reels are bombproof and will last a lifetime. They are quality built and just...work.


----------



## Flyguy88

finbully said:


> New for the quiver. Abel Vaya 7/8 Flats Fade. Loaded with 130 yards PowerPro Super 8 Slick V2 High Vis Aqua Green backing, and Rio Bonefish Quick Shooter WF7F. Rod is Winston Air Salt 9’ 7wt. I’ll be swinging it in a couple of weeks around Homosassa.
> View attachment 221702
> 
> View attachment 221701


I've been hoping someone would post some photos up of this finish. Great job with line and backing to mesh well with the custom Abel colors. I love the Vayas.


----------



## Flyguy88

richarde206 said:


> Thanks! There has to be a click on the retrieve; that's the design of the Abel drag escapement system, a pawl (or two, in later designs) engages the gear teeth, so there is at least a click incoming. I have a Super 6 with an additional spool, the 3N, and I relate to many of your comments. I wish the spool were a wee bit wider to allow for more backing capacity. I haven't seen an Abel Super 7 but, by the numbers, it seems like it's the answer to the Super 6 shortcomings.
> 
> The Abel Super reels are bombproof and will last a lifetime. They are quality built and just...work.


Ditto Richard with the bombproof and last a lifetime.


----------



## richarde206

Flyguy88 said:


> Here’s a few of the ones that I am going to be listing. Lol. I think I’ve got a bit of an addiction. Shoot me a pm if anything tickles your fancy.


Gosh, that makes me feel better; those look like pictures of my inventory! Brothers from a different mother! 😉


----------



## finbully

Abel experts - I bought this reel several years ago at a shop (with a Abel bag but no box) that was going out of business and I've wondered what finish is on it. I think it is Atlantic Salmon but I'm not sure. Do you know? Thanks.
BTW - this is a California made Steve Abel original prior to their move to Montrose, CO.


----------



## Gator Trout

it looks like a Prosec Grayling


----------



## Flyguy88

finbully said:


> Abel experts - I bought this reel several years ago at a shop (with a Abel bag but no box) that was going out of business and I've wondered what finish is on it. I think it is Atlantic Salmon but I'm not sure. Do you know? Thanks.
> BTW - this is a California made Steve Abel original prior to their move to Montrose, CO.
> View attachment 221870
> 
> View attachment 221871


That looks like a bonefish finish to me. You could always email a few photos to Abel to confirm.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

Sale season here in the Mid Atlantic. Check the NC-PA fly shop website for sales on saltwater gear. Scooped up a Lamson Litespeed M 8wt this morning for $425 and a Orvis Recon 8wt for $375.


----------



## finbully

Gator Trout said:


> it looks like a Prosec Grayling


Yes I thought that as a possibility too. I believe you are correct. Thank you.


----------



## mfdevin

picked up this Ross evolution ltx off an acquaintance for a heck of a deal, plan to use as my primary reel on my 7wt sage x. Really love how light the reel is, and it balances so well on this rod.


----------



## fly_fyn




----------



## fatman

fly_fyn said:


> View attachment 223273


I've accumulated a number of those workhorses over the years, great reels!


----------



## birdyshooter

Speaking of reels. I saw today that Orvis has their Battenkill Spey reels marked down to $99. Anodized aluminum with sealed drag. I can’t see how this couldn’t be used as a backwater reel for modest sized fish.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe




----------



## barry noll




----------



## mro

Just some of you guys reel collections are worth more than all my rods and reels combined...


----------



## sjestok

Just picked up a brand new Shilton SL5 today for a damn good deal... certainly a looker. Probably my favorite reel I've owned to date, aesthetically, but I know these Shiltons are fishing machines. First ever cork drag reel, too. May be a convert to cork now. Just got to slime her up now.


----------



## Featherbrain

sjestok said:


> Just picked up a brand new Shilton SL5 today for a damn good deal... certainly a looker. Probably my favorite reel I've owned to date, aesthetically, but I know these Shiltons are fishing machines. First ever cork drag reel, too. May be a convert to cork now. Just got to slime her up now.
> View attachment 224358
> View attachment 224359


Wow that’s sharp!


----------



## Scottom1

Sage Click on an AT Matrix 4wt, Sage 3880CF on a TFO TiCrX 8wt and Hatch 9+ on a MHX 1pc 10wt


----------



## Scottom1

Built this one, never named it though


----------



## BigEasy

sjestok said:


> Just picked up a brand new Shilton SL5 today for a damn good deal... certainly a looker. Probably my favorite reel I've owned to date, aesthetically, but I know these Shiltons are fishing machines. First ever cork drag reel, too. May be a convert to cork now. Just got to slime her up now.
> View attachment 224358
> View attachment 224359


That thing is drop dead sexy!

And I’m not a big fan of silver reels.


----------



## barry noll

sjestok said:


> My brand new Seigler SF
> View attachment 221398
> 
> View attachment 221397


Sweet real, almost bought one, now I regret I didn’t buy it. Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## sjestok

barry noll said:


> Sweet real, almost bought one, now I regret I didn’t buy it. Amazing craftsmanship.


Good chance I may actually sell it, the Shilton I bought might be it’s replacement. I think I like the Shilton more.


----------



## Flyfish40

sjestok said:


> Just picked up a brand new Shilton SL5 today for a damn good deal... certainly a looker. Probably my favorite reel I've owned to date, aesthetically, but I know these Shiltons are fishing machines. First ever cork drag reel, too. May be a convert to cork now. Just got to slime her up now.
> View attachment 224358
> View attachment 224359


Love these reels looking at one myself!


----------



## T-Bro

Here are the saltwater ones. Added another NV-G and a digicamo Mako 9550 since.


----------



## sjestok

Flyfish40 said:


> Love these reels looking at one myself!


The thing is definitely very nice. Should definitely give them a shot! The fit and finish and craftsmanship is top notch. And Shilton has been in the game overseas for quite some time and is trusted by the guides out in the Seychelles... gotta be pretty good if they're using 'em. Though, I'd maybe recommend going up to the SL6 is you're looking to use it as an 8wt. Even though the SL5 is designated as an 8wt, the backing capacity is less than 200 yds with 20lb dacron.


----------



## T-Bro

T-Bro said:


> Here are the saltwater ones. Added another NV-G and a digicamo Mako 9550 since.
> View attachment 224909


----------



## ljryan

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 223181
> 
> picked up this Ross evolution ltx off an acquaintance for a heck of a deal, plan to use as my primary reel on my 7wt sage x. Really love how light the reel is, and it balances so well on this rod.


Great reel that balances nicely with these lighter new rods. FYI, I would follow the care instructions to a T if using in salt. Had to send mine in for some maintenance already after 4 uses on the salt flats. Followed the maintenance instructions but didn't use distilled water. Distilled water was highlighted on a bullet point on the maintenance bulletin that came back with the reel haha. They knew...


----------

